# Clove Oil



## HotelCalifornia (Oct 28, 2008)

I heard clove oil could be used for soothing tooth aches? Do you apply it to the painful area or ingest it? Are there any other uses for it?


----------



## BlackPaladin (Oct 20, 2008)

Apply it.

This stuff is strong.


----------



## Washkeeton (Oct 18, 2008)

we used this stuff at work for a long time on tooth aches till the dentists ask us to quit... it damages the gums... you might talk to your dentist at what and how much to use so you dont mess something else up.


----------



## ke4sky (Oct 21, 2008)

*Clove Caryophyllum Aromaticus--Powerful food preservative.* Put several in a ham and it will last several days longer in the refrigerator. Oil of clove has been used for thousands of years as a remedy for toothache. Clove oil is highly antiseptic. It is also used to stop vomiting. Studies show that the oil in cloves can help kill several strains of staphylococcus bacteria and one strain of pseudomonas organisms that can cause skin infections. To treat cuts, make a poultice by grinding up several cloves and mixing in water to form a paste. Apply the poultice directly to the site of the cut. Cover it with a warm towel. Ingesting high doses of clove oil may cause stomach upset.) If a clove poultice causes skin reddening or a rash, discontinue use. *Ingestion of excessive does produces toxic effects, see:*

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/...nel.Pubmed_DefaultReportPanel.Pubmed_RVDocSum


----------



## vikx (Nov 13, 2008)

Clove Oil is very strong. I haven't used it for tooth aches, but we used it to put our fish to sleep when they needed attention. Just a few drops in a bowl of water and it anesthetizes the fish...very easy to take care of a wound, etc. 

That being said, I would think extra care should be taken when using clove oil. It's good properties certainly outweigh the bad, but one should be aware of both. Definitely worth having on hand. VK


----------



## resqdoc (Dec 15, 2008)

The medical name for clove oil is 'eugenol' and is 1/2 of of 'IRM Intermediate Restorative Material' when combined with zinc oxide powder to form a temporary dental cement.

It is toxic to the tooth pulp, and thus use is discouraged in the routine setting, as there is a small chance the tooth can be saved with exposed pulp if care is immediate. In a disaster setting that is irrelevant and the tooth will ultimately need a root canal or pulled, depending on severity of damage, infection in the roots, etc.

Apply as needed for pain control in a disaster setting. A small cotton pellet soaked in eugenol and swabbed over the pain site works well. It is short acting and will need reapplication frequently.

The vapors WILL get out of the most tightly sealed bottle, so keep it inside several layers of container & away from food.

There are 'spice tree' relatives around the world, with a high concentration of related compounds in the bark. As noted it can be used as a fish paralytic...


----------



## kevinchamp (Jul 15, 2010)

Clove is the dried unopened flower bud obtained from a handsome, middle-sized, evergreen tree.The health benefits of clove oil can be attributed to its antimicrobial, antifungal, antiseptic, antiviral, aphrodisiac and stimulating properties. Clove oil has also been used as a remedy for problems with respiration.The ingredient that is used in the making of clove oil is not the clove itself but the flower of the red clove plant.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

For a toothache, cinnamon oil works very well. The best way is to chew cinnamon gum, like Big Red, and wrap the chewed gum around the cavity. It kills the pain really fast and works quite well until you can get the cavity fixed by a dentist. Also, you don't have to worry about gum damage.


----------



## Kaytastrophy (Mar 24, 2010)

HotelCalifornia said:


> I heard clove oil could be used for soothing tooth aches? Do you apply it to the painful area or ingest it? Are there any other uses for it?


You put it on the affected area. You can soak a very small piece of cotton and put it in the hole of a cavity or where a filling was lost. Drug stores sell
some emergency dental supplies. They are temporary fixes though.


----------

